# Marina Multi-Breeder Questions?



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

I went out and bought this 5 in 1 Breeder box call the Multi Breeder by Marina.

My question is how are you suppose to use them little peices of aluminum to hang the box on the tank side?

---_-------------! This is somewhat how they look when you get them and the back of the box just has two slots on the top of the box Im assuming they are meant to hook or slide into.

Any one have any pic of how they set theirs up?


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

No one out there has one of these or knows how to hang this thing on the side of my tank? I'm getting really close to the time where I should be stripping and want to make sure this is thing is hanging properly so it doesnt fall into the tank releasing all the fry causing a catastrophe. 
Not trying to be "that guy", but am getting nervous since the time is closing in on me.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Check here. You can hover on the pic for closeups.


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

I just did a google image search, looks like the end with the bend locks into the box so you can hang it on the aquarium


----------

